
Show HN: CuriositY - sharkdp
https://shark.fish/curiosity
======
aldo712
This is interesting. However, I seem to have hit a roadblock at level 6
(layer). I tried changing the z-index (thinking it might reveal something,
because - layers), but in vain. Scanned through the HTML and css. Nothing,
still. Hints?

~~~
sharkdp
You are on the right track with that initial thought :-)

------
edent
I'm stuck at the shape.csv. I've tried converting it to a KML, but I can't
seem to get it to display on anything.

~~~
hsx
This plotter worked for me: [http://bl.ocks.org/phil-
pedruco/9913243](http://bl.ocks.org/phil-pedruco/9913243)

I'm stuck on 11, it's a real headscratcher..

~~~
mahesh_rm
Github Commit history..

~~~
mmhan
Yeah. That's what I'm headscratching about. It's not base64, not ceasar
cipher. There seems to be something simple that I'm just overlooking.

------
_ao789
Actually quite interesting.. But frustrating as well ;)

